# What Are These, and What To Do



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

These little pods just showed up on a couple bushes out front. One pic is of a bug actively trying to get out, while the other two are pods in the bush. Any insight is greatly appreciated, Google Lens is failing me.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks like Cedar Bagworm.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

That's it! I love this website.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

****o1 said:


> ...Cedar Bagworm.


Can't say I haven't been called that a few times in my life.


----------

